# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Idle sketches mountains forests

## ranger

some quicky sketches i did


was with ink pen

----------


## Chashio

Hey, you found my sketchbook! Just kidding.  :Wink:  Those look great, though the bottom one is kind of hard to 'read' and could benefit from a light ink wash. I do hope you'll do an entire map in this style... it's very fetching.

----------


## priggs

I like these. This style of art would work well on a map with insets in the style of John Tallis or Thomas Moule.

John Tallis:


Thomas Moule

----------

